
AWS-Shell – An Integrated Shell for Working with the AWS CLI - nikolay
https://github.com/awslabs/aws-shell
======
rem7
that's awesome! awscli commands can get so long, the auto-completion should
really help

~~~
nikolay
There's also a similar project (SAWS [0]), but they seem to be merging
eventually [1].

[0]:
[https://github.com/donnemartin/saws](https://github.com/donnemartin/saws)

[1]: [https://github.com/awslabs/aws-
shell/issues/18](https://github.com/awslabs/aws-shell/issues/18)

